# Ivermec dosage



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

I can't find Ivermec sold here in SW Iowa so I had my dad bring me some on his last visit. He brought me a bottle of Ivermec for "Grower and Feeder Pigs." It says its a 0.27% Solution. Any guess to how I should cut this?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I use 1% cattle injection. Have you tried Theissens?
http://www.drugs.com/vet/ivomec-0-27-injection-for-grower-and-feeder-pigs.html
According to the insert 1cc to 20 pounds but I would consult with your vet first.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I also use 1%.

.1cc per 20 lbs on the 1st and 15th of the month. Get a diabetic syringe that measures in .10 cc (ml) increments

Some people dose .1 per 10 lbs once a month


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

> According to the insert 1cc to 20 pounds but I would consult with your vet first.


Whoa! I am NOT a vet, but:
WAY TOO HIGH is my guess.

This adivce:


> I also use 1%.
> 
> .1cc per 20 lbs on the 1st and 15th of the month. Get a diabetic syringe that measures in .10 cc (ml) increments
> 
> Some people dose .1 per 10 lbs once a month


is more like it for NON-herding breeds. Likely would kill your Border Collie...

Careful.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Whoa! I am NOT a vet, but:
> WAY TOO HIGH is my guess.
> 
> This adivce:
> ...


Yes. This advice is for NON-HERDING breeds.
Thanks for the point of clarification Keith.


----------



## ppro (Jan 14, 2008)

I live in south Louisiana in mosquito heaven and dose at 0.1cc per 10 lb and do give a touch more about 0.1cc to 0.3cc per dosing once monthly. Have never had a dog test positive in over 15 years. I don't use name brand normally, last I purchased Ivomax 1%.I know dogs can tolerate higher doses as this is a treatment used in mange at extreme doses.I am a pharmacist by trade.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

The following is repeated from a vet's post on another forum:

*Ivomec as a Heartworm Preventative*

Ivomec *(Do not use Ivomec Plus)* is an injectable commercial cattle deworming product that can be used as heartworm preventative for dogs. We recommend this product to some of the clients in our practice who have large breeding operations or kennels as it is much more affordable and practical for those types of owners. 

It can be given orally at a dose of 1 ml per 110 lbs and must be given *once a month*. At this dose it will control hookworms, roundworms, whipworms, ear mites, sarcoptic mange mites and will prevent heartworms also. *DO NOT GIVE THIS PRODUCT TO A COLLIE OR SHELTIE OR ANY DOG WHICH IS A MIXED BREED DOG COMPRISED OF ONE OF THESE BREEDS.*

It contains Ivermectin as its active ingredient which is also the same active ingredient that is in Heartguard Plus. Heartguard Plus contains Ivermectin and Pyrantel. Ivermectin is the ingredient which prevents heartworms and Pyrantel controls roundworms and hookworms. The dose of ivermectin in Heartguard Plus is much lower than the one listed above because this product is safe to give to all breeds of dogs. *IVOMEC IS NOT!*

Personally I recommend diluting the Ivomec with Propylene Glycol. The reason for this is that if you don't it is an extremely small dose and it can be difficult to make sure the dog gets the entire dose when dealing with such small amounts. For example a 55 lb dog would only get 1/2 ml. That is a small dose and leaves very little margin for error. Ivermectin is very bitter and dogs don't like it and salivate quite a bit. 

The dilution ratio that we use is as follows: 1 ml of Ivermectin to 4 ml of Propylene glycol. If mixed at this ratio, the dose is 1 ml per 20 lbs of body weight given orally once a month. 

In my practice we mix 20 ml of Ivermectin with 80 ml of Propylene Glycol to make a 100 ml bottle. If mixed at this ratio, the dose is still 1 ml per 20 lbs of body weight given orally once a month.

Be sure that all dogs put on the Ivomec are heartworm negative prior to starting its use. Because the dosage of Ivermectin is much higher than the one in Heartguard Plus this is very important. Also it is still a very good idea to have your dogs tested for heartworms at least once a year when using Ivomec as a heartworm preventative.

I realize that many will question as to why I would post this kind of information but it is quite simple. I realize that heartworm preventatives can be expensive for some people and for owners of kennels or large breeding facilities it can be a tremendous expense. Personally I would rather give them an option to use a product that I know will be effective rather than see them not use one at all. As I have stated above I do not really recommend this for owners who have only one or two dogs because I do not believe the savings to be that significant in that situation and I think the commercially prepared product is much better for them because of its convenience.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

You have to be careful with advice on dosage. Some people give a heartworm dose and some people give a deworming dose which is higher. Best to consult with your vet for your kind of dog and the concentration for only heartworm. I have been using the deworming dose for about 10 years, and the heartworm dose before that for 10 years.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> You have to be careful with advice on dosage. Some people give a heartworm dose and some people give a deworming dose which is higher. Best to consult with your vet for your kind of dog and the concentration for only heartworm. I have been using the deworming dose for about 10 years, and the heartworm dose before that for 10 years.


forgive my ignorance on the subject, but can you explain a tad more? i would assume a "deworming" dose is to get rid of adult worms already present, so i dont understand why you would do it for so long. i realize its probably not 10 yrs on the same dog, but then that would mean you have multiple dogs with adult worms.

also, i have heard that with a light affliction from adult heartworms you can continue with the prevention dose, that will kill microfilaria and prevent additional adults, but the ones there already will stay but at least dont get any worse.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> forgive my ignorance on the subject, but can you explain a tad more? i would assume a "deworming" dose is to get rid of adult worms already present, so i dont understand why you would do it for so long. i realize its probably not 10 yrs on the same dog, but then that would mean you have multiple dogs with adult worms.


Lots of people give the deworming dose (1cc per 110#), especially now with failure of the Heartguard. I dilute it as Ken says for puppies to be more accurate. All of my dogs open their mouths for the stuff and make faces, one even before she gets it. I have less problems with roundworms in pups by doing it this way also. The heartworm dose is = to what is in heartguard. Never had a positive heartworm case.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> Lots of people give the deworming dose (1cc per 110#), especially now with failure of the Heartguard. I dilute it as Ken says for puppies to be more accurate. All of my dogs open their mouths for the stuff and make faces, one even before she gets it. I have less problems with roundworms in pups by doing it this way also. The heartworm dose is = to what is in heartguard. Never had a positive heartworm case.


thanks. i want to start on this but i am very nervous about it.

Ken: you state you recommend the commercial product for 1 or 2 dog owners, but isnt the commercial product experiencing a lot of breakthrough cases? other than cost, isnt this a close 2nd for using ivermec over the commercial product(s)?

or do you feel the number of breakthrough cases is not statistically significant for 1 or 2 dog owners?


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Nancy,

Just to be clear, when you say "deworming" dose, are you are referring to roundworms, hooks, etc.? 

I would think you're NOT talking about adult heartworms, which would be dangerous to attempt to treat in this manner.

Dogs should be tested to affirm they're heartworm free before ivermectin administration.

KN


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes rounds hooks etc. Yes they should be still tested.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

my older dog has chronic generalized demodex mange, and gets 1.2 ml of ivermectin per day, every day. The dose for heartworm prevention is about 1/3 of that, once a month.
There's a HUGE safety margin. 
He has gotten as much as 2.2 ml per day when the mange was very active, but did have some nervous system side effects at that dose.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

hotel4dogs said:


> There's a HUGE safety margin.


But NOT for herding dogs (collies, etc.).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

no, and not for some dogs of other breeds. 
Which is why, when you start treating demodex, you start at a very small dose and ramp up to the therapeutic dose. Dogs of any breed can be ivermectin sensitive.




Keith Stroyan said:


> But NOT for herding dogs (collies, etc.).


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

I've given my lab and several other dogs 0.1 ml Ivermectin/10 lbs for 9 years now with no ill effects and no heartworms. I put it on a piece of bread and they eat it like candy.


----------



## Maysport (Nov 17, 2009)

After following posts on Ivermectin for awhile here and on other forums, I started my Boykin on it last month.

My Veterinarian recommended 0.1 ml for the 30 lb dog. I didn't question him but assume he wants to use the lower dose only for heartworm preventative, rather than the "deworming" dose of 0.1 mg/10 lbs.

I've read elsewhere that although dogs can tolerate infrequent high doses, prolonged usage can affect the liver.

Maysport


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I've read elsewhere that although dogs can tolerate infrequent high doses, prolonged usage can affect the liver.


Just an FYI, my own almost 13 yo just had a chem panel and he is normal and I have been using the highest dose for @ 10 years.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Were do you find the propylene Glycol? I have called all over.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

keskam said:


> Were do you find the propylene Glycol? I have called all over.


You can order it online from any number of places for $18-$30 per gallon.

1% ivermectin solution = 10 mg/ml = 10,000 mcg/ml

heartworm preventative dose 6-12 mcg/kg, 1cc 1% ivermectin in 29 cc propylene glycol yields approx 333 mcg/ml so that 1cc of the mixture approximates the concentration in Heartgard tablets for large dogs (272 mcg)

PLEASE NOTE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MILLIGRAMS (mg) AND MICROGRAMS (mcg)

one milligram = 1000 micrograms

for years people have used the anti-intestinal parasite dose of 100 mcg/lb monthly = 0.01cc per lb or 0.1 ml of 1% ivermectin per 10 lbs body weight as a single monthly dose for heartworm prevention and worming for hookworms and roundworms

this is off label use which I neither condone or recommend, I merely offer the pharmacological information available from various veterinary pharmaceutical drug handbooks

COLLIES, SHETLAND SHEEPDOGS, OLD ENGLISH SHEEPDOGS, BORDER COLLIES, AND OTHER HERDING BREEDS are highly sensitive to toxicity hence the low dosage label of Heartgard tablets that is safe for all breeds


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

keskam said:


> Were do you find the propylene Glycol? I have called all over.


Revivalanimal.com


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank You for the info!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

My lab was prescribed Ivomec for mites/mange...once a week for eight weeks. Is this the same as the 1% Ivermectin sold at Fleet Farm and considerably cheaper? Shouldn't my other lab be treated too? Also, I give the once a month Interceptor for heartworms but isn't that over-doing it?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I've read this thread and have a science background (degree in Chemistry from UI). Given that...and in my opinion....there is advice in this thread that is totally off base and results in gross over-dosing. The power of the Internet is obvious......"say something often enough and it must be true". 

1 ml of water = 1 CC of water 
1 CC of water = 1 gram 
0.1 ml of water = 0.1 gram 
0.1 ml (CC) of a 1% Ivermectin solution = 0.001 grams of Ivermectin

1 gram = 1,000,000 microgram
0.001 gram = 1,000 microgram
a dose of Heartguard for 50-100 pound dog contains 273 micrograms of Ivermectin

note: Keep in mind there is another ingredient in Heartguard which has a synergistic impact on the overall dosage. 

which basically "says"....using 0.1 cc of a 1% solution of swine Ivermectin is equivalent to giving a dog almost 3.7 times the correct dose. Using 1 ml (CC) of the 1% solution is delivering 37 times the correct dose......EACH month. 

Now assuming I am just another Internet poster.....providing just my opinion.....don't you think it might be a good idea to avoid Internet "voting" to determine the truth?

note: My dogs get Interceptor tablets every month and are tested for heart worms & others every year.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The routine dose for heartworms that simulates the dose in heartguard is different (much lower)than the deworming dose. I used the heartworm only dose for many years but was given the other higher dose for intestinal parasites by two different vets and I am comfortable with it after about 10 years. The dose for mites is even higher yet, but again, not for collies shelties and mixes of those breeds.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> I've read this thread and have a science background (degree in Chemistry from UI). Given that...and in my opinion....there is advice in this thread that is totally off base and results in gross over-dosing. The power of the Internet is obvious......"say something often enough and it must be true".
> 
> 1 ml of water = 1 CC of water
> 1 CC of water = 1 gram
> ...


You did get that there is a "difference" between the "heartworm dosage" and the regular worming dosage correct?

Heartworms (like in Heartguard) take a lot less to kill off (as a preventative) than other worms.

Which dosage are you referring to is "over dosing"??

Dr Ed posted .1 cc per 10 lbs for heartworm dosage. What are you referring to?

WRL


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> I've read this thread and have a science background (degree in Chemistry from UI). Given that...and in my opinion....there is advice in this thread that is totally off base and results in gross over-dosing. The power of the Internet is obvious......"say something often enough and it must be true".
> 
> 1 ml of water = 1 CC of water
> 1 CC of water = 1 gram
> ...


Excellent post Jim.

And remember, it may actually be cheaper to use commercial heartworm preparations for one or two-dog households, because the good ones, while more expensive than the livestock injectable ivermectin, come with a guarantee that pays for treatment if the dog gets heartworms when using the product as directed. Using livestock ivermectin (which is usually labeled NOT FOR USE ON DOGS) is an "off label" use so vets cannot recommend it for liability reasons.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Excellent post Jim.
> 
> And remember, it may actually be cheaper to use commercial heartworm preparations for one or two-dog households, because the good ones, while more expensive than the livestock injectable ivermectin, come with a guarantee that pays for treatment if the dog gets heartworms when using the product as directed. Using livestock ivermectin (which is usually labeled NOT FOR USE ON DOGS) is an "off label" use so vets cannot recommend it for liability reasons.


I hear you, but I wonder how many of us have not had any positive HW tests that use the higher dose. Because the Heartguard dose is adjusted to be safe for all dogs, it might end up not being enough for dogs with high exposure. That's a research project.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

> ...which basically "says"....using 0.1 cc of a 1% solution of swine Ivermectin is equivalent to giving a dog almost 3.7 times the correct dose.


Define "correct" dose. 

Down here in the lower Mississippi valley, we've had so many breakthroughs with HeartGuard, I'm dubious as to it's effectiveness at all (because I think the dosage is too low).

There are too many competitive dogs whose owners' are diligent in administering preventative that have come down with hw's to overlook that something is going on. You cannot possibly convince me that ht and ft dogs aren't administered preventative more diligently than the general public, yet we're still seeing breakthroughs.

I administer .1ml per 20 lbs twice a month.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

KwickLabs said:


> I've read this thread and have a science background ....


Reminds me of one of my favorite science quotes:

http://www.twainquotes.com/Conjecture.html

;-)

==

(For most people with one or two dogs the latest products from your vet are likely best. If you're going off label carefully, you likely need some VETERINARY sicence... but:

http://www.twainquotes.com/Science.html


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think much of Merial's "guarantee" and I don't see the point of relying on a company whose product doesn't work in the first place to remedy an infestation that's not prevented by said product. I will spare my dogs running that gauntlet.

This is a HUGE problem in my area. We're at the epicenter of the heartworm problem (Baton Rouge). Frankly, I don't know anyone locally who is in the FT/HT game that uses HeartGuard anymore.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > heartworm preventative dose 6-12 mcg/kg, 1cc 1% ivermectin in 29 cc propylene glycol yields approx 333 mcg/ml so that *1cc of the mixture* approximates the concentration in Heartgard tablets for large dogs (272 mcg)............
> ...


I agree with these quotes (and the rest of the post).



> Keith Stroyan said:
> 
> 
> > (For most people with one or two dogs the latest products from your vet are likely best. If you're going off label carefully, you likely need some VETERINARY sicence...


I did call my vet seeking "VETERINARY science" *before* before posting on this thread 

BS degree in Organic Chemistry regards, Jim


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

KwickLabs said:


> I've read this thread and have a science background (degree in Chemistry from UI). Given that...and in my opinion....there is advice in this thread that is totally off base and results in gross over-dosing. The power of the Internet is obvious......"say something often enough and it must be true".


I run an email list for Duck Tollers which has almost 1,000 subscribers. The one subject that has been forbidden is discussion of off label use of ivermectin. The one time it was discussed, in the first 5 messages there where 5 wildly different (and all overdose) directions on administering the drug. I've banned the topic since that time...almost 15 years now.

Eric


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

KwickLabs said:


> BS degree in Organic Chemistry regards, Jim


I also have a background in Chemistry, and what jumps out at me from this thread is possible uneven mixing of the Ivermectin solution with propylene glycol. Getting things evenly mixed usually takes a lot more mixing than people expect. I don't have experience with propylene glycol but expect it's viscous. It would take good, thorough mechanical mixing to distribute the drug evenly throughout the solution. If it's not evenly distributed, then the dose you draw out in 1 mL could be anything from almost nothing to almost all of the Ivomec you added.

Amy Dahl


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

afdahl said:


> I also have a background in Chemistry, and what jumps out at me from this thread is possible uneven mixing of the Ivermectin solution with propylene glycol. Getting things evenly mixed usually takes a lot more mixing than people expect. I don't have experience with propylene glycol but expect it's viscous. It would take good, thorough mechanical mixing to distribute the drug evenly throughout the solution. If it's not evenly distributed, then the dose you draw out in 1 mL could be anything from almost nothing to almost all of the Ivomec you added.
> 
> Amy Dahl


You are correct that propylene glycol is viscous and you are usually doing a 1:20 dilution and I'm sure the ordinary person does not know how to mix. Being a Med Tech I do know how to mix properly and that can come up when you are making dilutions. I make a dilution for puppies so I get the correct dosage but many people may not be mixing properly for the heartworm dose, and therefore would be better off with the Heartguard for several dogs. You don't need a mechanical mixer but you do need to invert enough times to mix. The 1% ivermectin itself is in propylene glycol.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Stupid question, why do you want to mix it?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Stupid question, why do you want to mix it?


If you are going to dilute it to the lower dose, you have to mix it or the concentration will be off, but you are putting the same diluent in that it is originally diluted with. In other words, you can't mix it with water or saline or a buffer.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Stupid question, why do you want to mix it?


 
1. It tastes foul and they hate it
2. Makes it easier to measure out a dose and give it to the dog when the amount is a little larger and finally
3. Because the miniscule single-dose amount of the livestock dewormer is hard to measure especially if you're over 46 (far sighted) and can't see the tiny little notches on the syringe. ;-)


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I've never seen the need to mix it.

I draw .4ml (cc) out of the bottle for each dog and drop it into a Pill Pocket, seal it mostly shut and the dogs gulp it down. No mess, no fuss, and no wrestling.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> 1. It tastes foul and they hate it
> 2. Makes it easier to measure out a dose and give it to the dog when the amount is a little larger and finally
> 3. Because the miniscule single-dose amount of the livestock dewormer is hard to measure especially if you're over 46 (far sighted) and can't see the tiny little notches on the syringe. ;-)


Use a 1cc TB or insulin syringe. I think it's the propylene glycol they don't like so it would be the same thing it's diluted into. Mine just learn to open their mouthes.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Use a 1cc TB or insulin syringe. I think it's the propylene glycol they don't like so it would be the same thing it's diluted into. Mine just learn to open their mouthes.


Yes, I also use a diabetic syringe measured in .1cc increments. Much easier than a regular 1cc increment syringe.

A doctor friend just gives me a new one whenever the numbers wear off.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

ErinsEdge said:


> Use a 1cc TB or insulin syringe. I think it's the propylene glycol they don't like so it would be the same thing it's diluted into. Mine just learn to open their mouthes.


I don't dilute mine and I don't know if the propolene glycol is distasteful, but the looks on their faces leaves no doubt that the Ivomec is NOT tasty


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

My tallest horse (17 hands) hates it so he always gets wormed first because if he smells it on my hands he's a PITA, cranes his head so high I can't get it in his mouth and/or rears back and breaks lead ropes if I get the stepladder out. But the horses only get it 2x a year--and the dogs are easier to muscle around if they decide they'd rather not have it. And I do use the little teeny syringes and it's really hard to see the notches on them these days. Just wait, your day will come!


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

I have suck up some soda pop in the syringe, after I measured up ivemec. Cuts the bitterness.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't mix it either and I dose when I take them out of the trailer to put back in their kennels and its a mad dash to their runs to get some water after it goes down.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I mix it with the propylene glycol, then I put it on their food once a month. You just have to watch them eat their food to make sure they get it all.


----------



## Clay Rogers (Jul 8, 2008)

KNorman said:


> Yes, I also use a diabetic syringe measured in .1cc increments. Much easier than a regular 1cc increment syringe.
> 
> A doctor friend just gives me a new one whenever the numbers wear off.



A diabetic or insulin syringe measures in units, for drawing up insulin. A TB syringe measures in tenths of a cc or 0.1cc.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

stumpholehunter said:


> A diabetic or insulin syringe measures in units, for drawing up insulin. A TB syringe measures in tenths of a cc or 0.1cc.


Thank you for the clarification. I use the TB syringe.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Ken Archer said:


> The following is repeated from a vet's post on another forum:
> 
> *Ivomec as a Heartworm Preventative*
> 
> ...


I realize this is a copy paste from another forum and this conversation is several years old, but I just received my new Ivermax and with every new shipment I ask for the off label recipe for heartworm, in case it's been revised or updated in any way. That being said what I was given varies a great deal from what the Vet is suggesting........

My instructions (as per the Ivermax distributor I order through) to dilute are: .5cc Ivermax (Ivermectin 1%) : 30cc Propylene Glycol
and instructions for dosage are: 1cc/20#

Interested in any thoughts on this, thanks in advance for your time! Gonna be a beautiful day to be outside with Retrievers here in PA! I hope you all are enjoying a beautiful day too!!


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

This is what I buy.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Ivomec-1.html?sku=31238-637

My vet figured out the dosage for me an recommended .10cc to fall into the 51-100 pound Heartgard dosage. I put the liquid (straight) on a small piece of bread and then feed it to each individual dog.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I had my dog at the vets office for his annual visit. He recommended we get 1% solution of ivermectin from the TSC store and dose our dog with 0.8 ml, rate is 1 ml/100 lbs/month. His weight was 77 lbs.

He also mentioned how there is more flea resistance to fipronil, Frontline, but it was still very effective against ticks. 

Tom


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

twall said:


> I had my dog at the vets office for his annual visit. He recommended we get 1% solution of ivermectin from the TSC store and dose our dog with 0.8 ml, rate is 1 ml/100 lbs/month. His weight was 77 lbs.
> 
> He also mentioned how there is more flea resistance to fipronil, Frontline, but it was still very effective against ticks.
> 
> Tom


0.1 mL/10 lbs. a dog that weighs 80 pounds would get 0.8 mL per month. Round up. A dog that weighs 75 pounds also gets 0.8 mL/month.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Do not know about your stuff, but I give the ivermec for cattle and give .025 cc per 50# 1//4 cc per 50# This was discussed at great length in years past.
BillB


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

LabskeBill said:


> Do not know about your stuff, but I give the ivermec for cattle and give .025 cc per 50# 1//4 cc per 50# This was discussed at great length in years past.
> BillB


I put it in theri food!
BillB


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LabskeBill said:


> Do not know about your stuff, but I give the ivermec for cattle and give .025 cc per 50# 1//4 cc per 50# This was discussed at great length in years past.
> BillB


Probably a typo but .025 and 1/4 are not the same measurement.... .25 and 1/4 ARE the same


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Probably a typo but .025 and 1/4 are not the same measurement.... .25 and 1/4 ARE the same[/QUOTE
> 
> You are correct! Thanks .25 or 1/4
> BillB


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

twall said:


> I had my dog at the vets office for his annual visit. He recommended we get 1% solution of ivermectin from the TSC store and dose our dog with 0.8 ml, rate is 1 ml/100 lbs/month. His weight was 77 lbs.
> 
> He also mentioned how there is more flea resistance to fipronil, Frontline, but it was still very effective against ticks.
> 
> Tom


Not to hijack the thread, but I also noticed flea resistance to fipronil. However, imiclaprod (sp?) seemed to work well for me on fleas last season. It doesn't work at all on ticks, though.


----------

